# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #3: syfy twilight zone marathon, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate week 3 of our annual "Cruel Yule" celebration with news on Syfy's annual Twilight Zone New Year's Marathon, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with Korn's version of "Kidnap Sandy Claws" and Alice Cooper with "Santa Claws." All of this and holiday themed goodies on the December 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-121813.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

